# Anyone Here Skate?



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys

Just a random, off topic question... Does anyone here skate?

I have recently got back into aggressive inline skating. I have bought some Valo TV.2 skates in blue.

Here is a quick video I have put together of these skates. (The pictures have turned out blurry when I uploaded the video)






Cheers Luke


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

last time i did this with my son i flew through the air and busted me arse, i limped for around 3 weeks with a deep muscle bruise. uhhhh no thanks


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha, I was the same when I first started skating! You soon learn how to control yourself though









Cheers Luke


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I did that for a number of years when younger.. Got into it again 2 yrs ago but found that injuries occur easier and last longer when older :-/

I still have my aggressive skates But no longer skate aggressively lol

Got myself a pair of G7's

Jay


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to skate many years ago, back in the days when the Rehab skate park was open and people used grind plates. You probably won't remember that though!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

*I skateboard but I do that primarily on nearly flat surfaces and usually with a longboard.*
*I stay in great shape, but at 48 years old - I really don't want a bad injury. *
*I used to rollerblade years ago, but I did that as something to get out and do with my wife - never did it aggressively nor particularly well.*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> *I skateboard but I do that primarily on nearly flat surfaces and usually with a longboard.*
> *I stay in great shape, but at 48 years old - I really don't want a bad injury. *
> *I used to rollerblade years ago, but I did that as something to get out and do with my wife - never did it aggressively nor particularly well.*


good for you since my last flying trick i put the skates down, the pain was ridiculous.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Longboarding is one of the coolest ways to get from A to B!









I never got on with skateboards, that's why I started aggressive inline skating!

Cheers Luke


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

newconvert said:


> *I skateboard but I do that primarily on nearly flat surfaces and usually with a longboard.*
> *I stay in great shape, but at 48 years old - I really don't want a bad injury. *
> *I used to rollerblade years ago, but I did that as something to get out and do with my wife - never did it aggressively nor particularly well.*


good for you since my last flying trick i put the skates down, the pain was ridiculous.
[/quote]

Yeah, I started riding in the mid to late 70's right when the skateboarding hit big with Tony Alva etc. as in the Dogtown films.
We didn't have access to skateparks though, so I never learned to ride at that level.
By around 1982 or so, I hung up (sold) my board.
I always loved it and looked back on those years fondly.

Fast forward to maybe 7 years ago, and with the magic of the internet - I find out that many old school skateboards are still being produced!
Picked up an Alva, G&S Waptail II, and Dogtown, as well as some skatboarder mags from Ebay!
Then longboarding starts to rise up with the return of large wheels that actually _function on the street - _a trend away from popsicle boards and marble sized wheels - just what I wanted!

So now I'll take my Sector 9 board out to the park for some nice runs, doing turns, slaloming, etc.
It's great exersize, and sometimes my boys (twin 10 year olds) will join me on their scooters.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> Longboarding is one of the coolest ways to get from A to B!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skateboarding edges out rollerblades for me, because I hate putting the skates on!
I like the idea that I'm wearing sneekers on the board, and can jump on it or off it.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> I used to skate many years ago, back in the days when the Rehab skate park was open and people used grind plates. You probably won't remember that though!


I remember grind plates lol.. The guy I bought my skates from 2 yrs ago looked at me funny when I got a set of plates to put on.. Apparently they arent used anymore??


----------



## Darrick (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, I doo, on boards. Cruising, pumping, distance pushing, freeride & sliding, and 30mph+ downhill. It's all fun







Picture was from a 26.2 mile skateboard marathon in October.

Anyone interested in skateboarding of any kind (boards short or long) silverfishlongboarding.com is a great place to find info.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice board man!

That sounds awesome!


----------

